# The RB26 Limits on stock internals



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Pistons, Rods, and Crank.

Who has pushed these internals over 600HP ?
frankly I am getting irretated but I have to give cridet to the 2JZ guys that are pushing ungodly amounts of HP on their stock internals.
ya the March 2004 Turbo magazine kinda pulley my last string.. I want to know who in the RB world has done something like this ?

I would try to push something crazy but the fear of popping a piston threw my block is going to hunt me in my sleep forever. 

Can it be done on the RB engine?


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I think one chap is pushing silly power out of his R34 on STD internals and i think he posts on this board as well. Dunno his username though. As far as i remember he is based in Australia and is pushing newr the 800bhp

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Gez said:


> *I think one chap is pushing silly power out of his R34 on STD internals and i think he posts on this board as well. Dunno his username though. As far as i remember he is based in Australia and is pushing newr the 800bhp
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gerry *


Tyndago (Sean) has pushed some very hard in the States.

Jason's old RH9 pushed 505kW at all four and I pushed mine to 550kW at all four wheels, stock bottom end.

Mario.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Mario,

How long would a car with lets say 550kw last on a stock bottom end??? 

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

MarioGTR said:


> *Tyndago (Sean) has pushed some very hard in the States.
> 
> Jason's old RH9 pushed 505kW at all four and I pushed mine to 550kW at all four wheels, stock bottom end.
> 
> Mario. *


Mario, impressive figues there. One question though, were you and Jason using harmonic dampers?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

As long as theres no det, your nor running small tubs well out of their efficiency (causing huge backpressure n charge temps and EGTs), and the cars well mapped, i reckon youl get a lot without problems.

A fluid crank damper and a accusump would help things a lot too (as i guess a uprated oilpump means the engines not std then).

550kw at all 4 is huge power, hell, 550bhp at all 4 is huge!

Whats KW again in bhp?

At the fly thas well over 700bhp isnt it...? :smokin:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

BTW 500kw is 737bhp!

[email protected] 4, thas well over [email protected] surely...


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

*stock engine power*

My car is running about 570bhp ish at the fly with stock bottom end, the previous owner ran TOTBII at 1.4 bar on one of the hottest days of last year with no problems.

Mark.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

all impressive numbers,, Oil Pump upgrade is a sure thing to do for the RB,, harmonic dampers ,,, hmm ATI very good I got one fitted on my car ,, but it would of helped a lot more if they supplied it with the belts.....

Turbos, cams fuel system ... but mapping is the most important thing... how long does it last hehe a day a month a year who knows when the metal decides to give up.

I wish more people would actualy try to push teh limitation of these blocks to see where they fail.


----------



## super trooper (Sep 2, 2003)

*Oooh !*

just stumbled on this convo....

helpful

cheers guys.

:smokin:


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Yo BBD how are you doing
dont push your RB26 too far , because if you do , then exept to have heaps of metal parts on your driveway  
Hows your super-turbo hybrid project coming anyway ?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> Hows your super-turbo hybrid project coming anyway ?


down the hill faster than you can say "what happend"


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

BBD, did you lose the Air Con when you installed the Harmonic damper?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> BBD, did you lose the Air Con when you installed the Harmonic damper?


no,, you can loose it if you want thou.... The kit replaces Alternator pulley, Water pump pulley, Main crank pulley (infront of damper) you get a little needle to mark TDC better.. thats on one side ,,, 

The other Side consistes or 2 brackets (of corse you loose a belt because you only use 2 belts) the bracket relocates teh pulley tention for AC compressor which makes the Power steering pump pulley and AC compressor pulley in line for a singel belt Tension it by the buttom small black pulley...

The Kits manuel for how to installation is close to rubbish, if not worst hehe... doesnt tell you how much the new tention is ,, and certainly doesnt tell you the new size for teh belts ,, so I had to get a string and get the new belts... other problems hmm lets see nothing much really you have to use loctite (very important 206 I belive) for the Pulley bolts and torque setting is writtin in the ATI manuel.

we had an RB with a stock crank that could rev up to 10k RPM uprated pistons and rods.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

BBD said:


> *down the hill faster than you can say "what happend" *


better luck next time :smokin:


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

That I know of, at this time we've had 2 GTR's here in the US lay down 700+WHEEL hp on 100% stock internals. That includes stock head, cams and most importantly...stock head gaskets.

The T51R(KAI) equiped car hit 710whp. The other a Twin RX6 R33 made 763whp.

Impressive for the small amount of cars we have here so far. I need to get my shit to the dyno. I have one thing over those guys...270cams


----------

